# What ever happened to Pee_Drizzle?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

What the title says. But he was on here when I started but kind of disappeared. I could never figure out if he was for real, or like someone’s joke account. Made nice slings if I recall. Anyway, just curious.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Too much pee, not enough drizzle? 

I was taught to never hold it in for long.... but that's just me...


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

since he's down under, he might be locked in a covid camp...


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> since he's down under, he might be locked in a covid camp...


Eesh, yeah that’s a hell of a thought.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very good possibility


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, maybe he's morphed into this?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Well, maybe he's morphed into this?


Yeah let’s go with that for now 😂


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

"Dance like nobody's watching; 
love like you've never been hurt.
Sing like nobody's listening; 
pee like it's nobody's business." -*Mark Twain* (?)


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe somebody flushed ????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Found em . Apparently fighting the virus .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


> Found em . Apparently fighting the virus .
> 
> 
> View attachment 359438


I remember back there for like 5 years that guy was on everyone’s cars in some fashion. 🤦‍♂️


----------

